# What's in a Staff?



## Ancalagon (Nov 8, 2009)

I know many of you can search tirelessly to find references to 'staff's' in Tolkien's work, but really, what do you know about them? Tolkien give's great credence to staff's specifically in reference to the Istari and it is that which interests me most. What is it about an Istari wizard that requires him to have a staff? 5 entered Middle-Earth, all of whom had staff's but what connects each and what, if any, power lies in possession of a staff?


----------



## Bucky (Nov 8, 2009)

Ancalagon said:


> I know many of you can search tirelessly to find references to 'staff's' in Tolkien's work, but really, what do you know about them? Tolkien give's great credence to staff's specifically in reference to the Istari and it is that which interests me most. What is it about an Istari wizard that requires him to have a staff? 5 entered Middle-Earth, all of whom had staff's but what connects each and what, if any, power lies in possession of a staff?


*

In all Arda, this is what interests you MOST? Don't you have have Balrog or Glorfindel fixation like the rest of us?

BTW: Who/where does it say that any of the Istari but Gandalf & Saruman had staffs? All five? *


----------



## Alcuin (Nov 8, 2009)

Bucky said:


> *Who/where does it say that any of the Istari but Gandalf & Saruman had staffs? All five?*


Saruman accuses Gandalf of coveting the “rods of the Five Wizards” in their confrontation in “Voice of Saruman” in _Two Towers_. In _Peoples of Middle-earth_, “Last Writings”, “The Five Wizards”, CJR Tolkien cites his father’s notes,


> …Saruman in his wrath mentioning five [noparse][Wizards][/noparse] was letting out a piece of private information.


In _Unfinished Tales_, “The Istari”, CJR Tolkien cites from a “note … from before the publication of the second edition of _The Lord of the Rings_ in 1966,” 


> _Gandalf_ is … an actual Norse name [noparse][that][/noparse] appears to contain _gandr_, a staff, especially one used in “magic,” and might be supposed to mean “Elvish wight with a (magic) staff.”


What Tolkien meant by an “Elvish wight” is unclear to me in this context; in _RotK_, “Passing of the Grey Company”, the Rohirrim said of Aragorn and his companions headed for the Paths of the Dead, “‘They are Elvish wights,’” and probably meant not that they were undead, like the barrow-wight, but “creatures” or perhaps in an more arcane usage, “strong agile warriors”. But applied to Gandalf, it probably simply means “person” in archaic form.

The staff is first and foremost a symbol of authority. When about to immolate himself, one of Denethor’s last acts was to break the staff of the Stewards of Gondor, symbolically abnegating his office and his duties in a fit of insane rage. (_RotK_, “Pyre of Denethor”) In _Unfinished Tales_, “Narn i Hîn Húrin”, “Coming of Glaurung”, Brandir the Lame, rightful chieftain of the Haladin, breaks his staff when the Folk of Haladin choose Turambar (Turin) as their lord. Likewise, in the incomplete tale of the Second Age, “Tal-elmar”, in _Peoples of Middle-earth_, the chieftain Morgu has a staff which Tal-elmar takes from him. (The folk of Tal-elmar and Morgu are _not_ Dúnedain, but possibly ancestors of those who later became the ghosts of the Paths of the Dead; though Tal-elmar’s mother was a captured Númenórean woman, and he himself seems to have gone to Númenor.) My point is that the staff is a symbol of authority or of office.

Maybe this lends credence to the idea that there were many Maiar sent to Middle-earth to strengthen Elves and Men in their struggle with Sauron, as indicated in _Unfinished Tales_, “The Istari”:


> Of [noparse][the][/noparse] Order [noparse][of Istari][/noparse] the number is unknown; but of those that came to the North of Middle-earth, … the chiefs were five.


I thought I remembered that the Istari exercised their power through their staffs, but perhaps this is not so: I cannot find _a statement by Tolkien_ that this was so. In breaking Saruman’s staff, Gandalf declared,


> You have no color now, and I cast you from the order [noparse][of Istari?][/noparse] and from the [noparse][White?][/noparse] Council. … Saruman, your staff is broken.


Perhaps this it not so much depriving Saruman of power but of authority, and so breaking the connection that he had to his old self and the powers he had brought with him from Valinor. 

Arguing against this, I suspect, is the general opinion (I believe) that the Istari did indeed exercise their power through their staffs. (“Through their staffs” – heh! “Oh, staff, come here, please. I want to dictate a memo. And bring me a cup of tea, will you? Two creams, please.”) Gandalf uses words _and_ his staff (words first) to ignite the fire during a snowstorm on Caradhras in “The Ring Goes South”, _FotR_. He touched (and struck) the Doors of Durin with his staff in “Journey in the Dark”, and of course, his staff gave forth the light the Company of the Ring followed in the darkness of Moria. And finally, Gandalf broke his own staff on Durin’s Bridge in his struggle with the Balrog. 

In this last case, I offer this interpretation for consideration: in breaking his staff, perhaps Gandalf is renouncing his “vows” as an Istari in his confrontation with the Balrog, so that he fights him not as an old man, but as a Maia. 

There. I hope that builds sufficient thought and controversy from *Ancalagon*’s initial post to keep this thread bristling and burning for years.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 11, 2009)

> What Tolkien meant by an “Elvish Wight” is unclear to me in this context; in RotK, “Passing of the Grey Company”, the Rohirrim said of Aragorn and his companions headed for the Paths of the Dead, “‘They are Elvish wights,’” and probably meant not that they were undead, like the barrow-wight, but “creatures” or perhaps in an more arcane usage, “strong agile warriors”. But applied to Gandalf, it probably simply means “person” in archaic form.


I can empathise with your difficulty in ascertaining Tolkien's meaning of the term 'Elvish Wight'. If you look at the quote taken from *Unfinished Tales *in full I suspect the answer lies in the perception of Men.


> Gandalf is a substitution in the English narrative on the same lines as the treatment of Hobbit and Dwarf names. It is an actual Norse name (found applied to a Dwarf in Völuspá) used by me since it appears to contain gandr, a staff, especially one used in "magic," and might be supposed to mean "Elvish Wight" with a (magic) staff." Gandalf was not an Elf, but would be by Men associated with them, since his alliance and friendship with Elves was well-known.


 *Unfinished Tales*
There is a clear distinction here in the fact Gandalf is associated with Elves which I believe is predicated by Mankind's inclination towards superstition and the rather simplistic views of common man. This is a theme for Men which I suspect emanates from the Fall of the Edain as discussed in *ATHRABETH FINROD AH ANDRETH *although that is another debate altogether (hmm, Where did Men derive superstition from?). 
Suffice to say in this instance it is Men who refer to Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli as 'Elvish Wight's' as they would be inclined to associate Elves (these 3) as strong warriors, undaunted by the ghosts of Men and undying in themselves. Elves as perceived by Men may be akin to the undead, as Men would rarely have known them to die. I wonder then what the folk-tales of Men are regarding Elves and their seemingly everlasting lives. One thing that strikes me also, the remark itself seems simply ignorant of the company of 3. Aragorn, to those gathered might appear as a Man however those who know nothing of the Rangers may well speculate Aragorn, in his strange garb and Elven tongue, is indeed Elven. Gimli is simply guilty by association. It is the Muster of Rohan and it would seem the Rohirrim would have little to do with Elves or Dwarves in their daily lives. Think of the context in which it is said and by whom, you can almost picture a man tending his horse, preparing to ride to battle and watching the 3 pass by towards Dunharrow and the Paths of The Dead. He looks down, shakes his head, carries on shoeing his horse muttering something about 'Elvish Wight's' to himself. This is why I love Tolkien.

Now, Staffs! 


> The staff in the hand of a wizard may be more than a prop for age' said Háma. He looked hard at the ash-staff on which Gandalf leaned.


It is an interesting choice of words Háma uses and probably the most adept observation he could make. The term ash-staff also intrigues, for one wonders where the staff originates from, was it brought with him across the sea, if so it is ash from Valinor and made from the song of Yavanna herself. If not, it originates then in Middle-Earth and is but a stick until it finds itself in the hands of a Wizard. The two seem intertwined, made for one another but by whom? Is it carven by Elves or by Aule himself? There is clear reference in *Unfinished Tales *describing Gandalf's arrival:


> Others there were also: two clad in sea-blue, and one in earthen brown; and the last came one who seemed the least, less tall than the others, and in looks more aged, grey-haired and grey-clad, and leaning on a staff.


It may be safe to assume he brought it with him, unless someone other than Cirdan brought it to him for the journey across the sea, having first been carved in Middle-Earth. I suspect however he has brought it with him, as did they all. Yet, when Gandalf strayed out of thought and time, and wandered far on roads that he would not tell, he is returned naked and conveyed to Lothlórien where he is clothed in white. Where does he regain his staff on this occasion? Gandalf is most associated with the staff, by Men, Elves and Dwarves alike, but that is most likely due to his constant relationship building among each race.


> He raised his staff. There was a roll of thunder. The sunlight was blotted out from the eastern windows; the whole hall became suddenly dark as night. The fire faded to sullen embers. Only Gandalf could be seen, standing white and tall before the blackened hearth. In the gloom they heard the hiss of Wormtongue's voice: 'Did I not counsel you, lord, to forbid his staff? That fool, Háma, has betrayed us!' There was a flash as if lightning had cloven the roof. Then all was silent. Wormtongue sprawled on his face.


Wormtongue's comment is clearly the counsel of Saruman who knows such things. The staff is a conduit for Gandalf's power, without which he is but an impotent fool. There is an intriguing insight into Tolkien's deliberations about Gandalf's staff taken from *Book of Lost Tales 2* in which he makes several varying references to the power of the staff. 


> 'Well, that's that,' he said. 'It was all I could do. I expect I
> have buried Balin. But alas for my staff: we shall have to go by
> guess in the dark. Gimli and I will lead.'
> They followed in amazement, and as they stumbled behind he
> ...


Of course, this is not the finished product and doesn't make the final version which we see in *Fellowship of the Ring*;


> Suddenly at the top of the stair there was a stab of white light. Then there was a dull rumble and a heavy thud. The drum-beats broke out wildly: doom-boom, doom-boom, and then stopped. Gandalf came flying down the steps and fell to the ground in the midst of the Company.
> `Well, well! That's over! ' said the wizard struggling to his feet. `I have done all that I could. But I have met my match, and have nearly been destroyed. But don't stand here! Go on! You will have to do without light for a while: I am rather shaken.'


It is clear however that the staff has been employed in the destruction of the chamber and as such the light has been lost. These references seem to give some indication as to the power within the staff. I would suggest that the staff itself is made for each Wizard, possibly corresponding with their respective colours/skills and each ordained with specific powers exclusive to the nature of that Wizards colour/skill. It begs the question; Does a Blue Wizard have a Staff that harnesses 'water' and if so were they choices of Ulmo? The Brown Wizard, Radagast, does his staff induce growth, control over the flora and fauna of the Land? Saruman, it would indicate his seems more inclined towards vision, of revealing secrets and thus controlling (at least attempting to) the minds of others? Although there is clearly much more to his make-up than that, not the least his control of the weather while the fellowship attempted the crossing of the Misty Mountains. As for Gandalf he says himself: `_I am a servant of the Secret Fire, wielder of the flame of Anor. You cannot pass. The dark fire will not avail you, flame of Udûn. Go back to the Shadow! You cannot pass._' Most references to Gandalf's Wizardry seem to point to fire, flame or light. There is no doubt each Wizard has some innate ability to control or manipulate the elements which one would suspect is the gift of all Maiar since they had a part in the 'song' and their creation. The significance of a 'wood' staff and how power is divined through it, I am not so certain.
As always, these are mere observations and speculations on my part and open to the utmost scrutiny


----------

